# Got rear-ended this morning... claiming for whiplash ;-)



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I was rear ended this morning on the way to work. Thankfully I was in the old Lexus rather than the newer car.

I was waiting behind a Zafira at a reasonably large/busy/fast roundabout with a young girl in a corsa behind me. The Zafira pulled away and I started to move forward but the guy in the Zafira decided (for unknown reasons) to stop in front of me. Of course I stopped but when I looked in the mirror the girl behind was looking to the right to check if she could join the roundabout obviously assuming both the Zafira and I had gone. I braced for impact and she accelerated straight into the back of me.

We pulled over to the side to let the traffic flow. I grabbed a pen and paper from the glovebox to take her details. The first thing she asked was why hadn't I gone. I told her the Zafira in front of me stopped so I had to.

I was totally calm. I actually felt sorry for her (she must have only been about 18/19) and there's more important things to worry about in life. I gave her my details, she gave me hers. She claimed she didn't know who her insurer was which may have been true. I told her we'd let the insurance companies sort it and we went our seperate ways.

The first thing I did at work was check askMid and pay the £4 to get her insurance details. I was about to call her insurance company but remembered the time I went into the back of someone when I was younger. That guy allowed me to sort it without insurance so I decided give her the option of going through insurance or sorting it without involving them.

I texted her to let her know that she had the choice of involving insurance or sorting it without. I've seen more valuable cars written off for less damage and I explained that I wouldn't be surprised if the insurer wrote it off. She said she'd rather not go through insurance and asked how much I wanted. I said I thought about £500 was fair (I stand by that). I said that she should get hers checked over before settling it without insurance. No point in settling with me if her car's radiator spills it's guts tomorrow and there's hidden damage which means she needs to go through insurance anyway.

She said her brother is a mechanic and has just checked the car. She claims only the vauxhall badge at the front is cracked and that's the only the bit of her car that touched mine. I basically told her not to be daft - it was a fairly hard shunt and her bumper had caused damage across about 4ft of my rear bumper. I told her I was happy for her brother to check over my car and could pop round to her house after work as I'm passing anyway. She then said she didn't want to involve her parents. I said I'm happy to meet up away from her parents house but she should probably tell them what's happened anyway. Things got a little bit silly and I ended up telling her there's no point in us trying to resolve this without insurance if she's going to be rediculous about the damage. I told her I was trying to do her a favour and not to take the ****. She said she would get her dad to call me tonight.

I then got a text message which started with my phone number followed by


> I told him my car has been looked at by my 'brother' who said it's fine apart from the badge. Only the badge touched his car.


I pissed myself laughing and responded with


> I assume you meant to send that to you dad. Don't take the ****.


I got back


> oh ****. ok so i haven't had my car looked at but my brother will look at it when i'm home.


Her dad's just been round to see my car. He was actually OK but obviously really angry at his daughter. He said her insurance in £4800 a year and she had a fairly big smash last year a week before she got her first years NCB. We've settled on an amount which would be enough for me to get a 2nd hand bumper, new parking sensors and get painted.

I won't be claiming for whiplash even though I'm certainly a bit stiff - my back was kinda sore yesterday so could be unrelated. It's not as if she was driving like a dick or being an ****. She's not a spoiled rich kid and is probably going to get a severe hard time from her parents. I've nearly done it on several occasions. I think I've done the right thing.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

As long as you are certain there is no underlying damage! Then yes you have done her a massive favour. I hope she appreciates what you are doingthough, it's a big risk to take on someone who isn't great full


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I told him my car has been looked at by my 'brother' who said it's fine apart from the badge. Only the badge touched his car. 

BUSTED !!!


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Good spirit shown there, Nanoman. :thumb:

Those roundabout bumps are so easy done. You glance ahead and traffic's moving, you look across and there's nothing coming, and while you're watching to make sure the road is still clear, the guy in front decides to stop and wait for traffic.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

oh God I feel old reading that... too much agro!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

how fast do you think she was going before hitting you??


----------



## KREJ_LANA (May 25, 2012)

you done the right thing mate


----------



## JAMason (Jun 11, 2012)

Good man!  This happened to my brother a few years ago, the gentleman he rear ended offered my brother the chance to settle with out insurance as well, but the damage was to much so had to go through them! Seems to be quite a common mistake to make.
Jack


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's good of you; the same thing happened to me, a new driver a few years hit my rear end on the car, damaged the bumper, I was nice enough and said to him, don't worry it happens, no insurance details plus no money from him as well, it was a slight bump on the rear driver side, still can be seen but I honestly thought he's only 17 so, let him off, otherwise his insurance will go up.


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

Brave, i smashed my mums car when i was 17, looked fine, bumper was a bit scuffed etc. Bumper got removed to be painted etc and the radiators were bent and crash bar was stoved in. Also the lower arm was bent.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Whilst a very kind gesture the moment she lied would mean for me at least she didn't deserve the 'break' and if she can lie now she can lie later. 

For that 'trick' I would have taken it through the insurance, damage to car ONLY.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm probably gonna get slated for this.

But, she's already had a smash, obviously hasn't learnt her lesson, but, one part of me says I would take her to the cleaners and gone through your insurance, other part of me would of done what you did.

Glad you wasn't injured though. Keep an eye on the whiplash, I suffered the same from a rear end shunt over 10 years ago and still get neck ache.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

That's very good of you considering she lied to you but the dad sounds like a decent bloke. Very kind of you, as a mother who is shortly insuring an 18 year old girl....


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

if she is 18/19 and your feeling stiff ask her for a rub down :tumbleweed:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> if she is 18/19 and your feeling stiff ask her for a rub down :tumbleweed:


I wondered how long it would take.

I reckon it was sub 20mph

Turns out she's got two jobs and she's at college. I'm going to sleep on it tonight. It's not finalised until tomorrow when I collect the cash if I still want to keep insurance out of it.

I still think I've done the right thing.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

You're one of a handful of respectable people who wouldn't claim just for the sake of it.

Whiplash is a funny thing though. You can't medically prove or disprove someone has it and it can appear days after an impact.

We were rear ended by a Mondeo doing about 35mph 8 years ago. My neck was stiff instantly, but the pain came later. Following that was muscle spasms which locked my neck in place for 24hours at a time (and more painful for days after), headaches etc and I still get neck ache now which can lead to a headache. I'm told it's in all likeliness permanent now.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I think you have done a very honourable thing and it's sad it was taken advantage of. 

In my old car I had a young chap probably a similar age to me 18/19 reverse into my old car and scuff the bumper. He was really sorry and I said it was fine no point claiming and him paying out a fortune.

Yours is obviously worse and I hope all is okay but take my hat off to you kindness


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Nanoman said:


> I won't be claiming for whiplash even though I'm certainly a bit stiff - my back was kinda sore yesterday so could be unrelated.


Please bear in mind that pains from whiplash etc arent always obvious at the time, perhaps due to the bodies adrenalin production when involved in a stressful event like this. Symptoms can develop a day or so later.

This might sound like im suggesting you claim for a non existent whiplash, which couldnt be further from the truth. All im saying is symptoms can manifest later, once your body has calmed down from the stress. If you did develop genuine neck/back pain a day or so after the accident then it might be too late to claim from your insurance seeing as you didnt notify them on the day of the accident.

In my profession I get injured quite frequently and often the pain symptoms dont appear until the following day. Thats why I always fill in a Health & Safety Accident Form to cover myself, should symptoms develop at a later date.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Well done! You've probably saved her a pretty penny on next years insurance and possibly 1 years NCB :wink:


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Got excited for a minute with the title..then realised it wasnt in the Gentlemans section


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Hrmmm....

I put my head back on the headrest prior to impact. Back was sore last night so I don't think it's related. Will see in the morning. Even if I'm sore tomorrow I don't see why I should get any more than out of pocket expenses (physio and wages). 

Might call her tomorrow and see if it sounds like she's learned a lesson before I collect the cash. She's evidently a bit immature but maybe an experience like this would help her grow up a bit.

The worst bit of this is how she's making me feel!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

If it is only your bumper with mild damage, how could the accident be hard enough to cause whiplash especially from the rear?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Kerr said:


> If it is only your bumper with mild damage, how could the accident be hard enough to cause whiplash especially from the rear?


I didn't say it was.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

How bad could the damage be stop start at a roundabout?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

The trend nowadays I think is for insurance companies to help overcome any whiplash injuries by paying for physio etc rather than just handing out a fistfull of £££.

I guess the industry is trying to tackle the blame culture thats developed in this country? Good thing, I guess.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

The important question is....would she let you rear end her????


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

LeadFarmer said:


> The trend nowadays I think is for insurance companies to help overcome any whiplash injuries by paying for physio etc rather than just handing out a fistfull of £££.
> 
> I guess the industry is trying to tackle the blame culture thats developed in this country? Good thing, I guess.


Usually pay out compensation including physio in my experience. They don't/can't overcome whiplash or the compensation culture which is why there are some serious reforms being brought in.

Not that the reforms will work as the system we have now is from a previous reform in the 1990's as whenever someone comes up with an idea for reforms, it gets gradually watered down by idiots until it's really no different to what system you had before.

Just my 2p's worth.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I just hate the fact people get minor bumps and the first thing they think is money. 

I find it hard to accept whiplash happens so easily. 

I've been rear ended sitting stationary at the traffic lights. The driver was not watching where he was going and hit me at 20mph roughly. 

It was a reasonable impact but it was no worse than going on Rita rollercoaster. 

Has nobody ever played a contact sport or been on the dodgems at the fairground?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Kerr said:


> If it is only your bumper with mild damage, how could the accident be hard enough to cause whiplash especially from the rear?


It's the sudden unexpected jolt to the neck. It doesn't have to be a massive shunt to suffer whiplash.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

neilos said:


> It's the sudden unexpected jolt to the neck. It doesn't have to be a massive shunt to suffer whiplash.


It takes a lot more than a few MPH.

The body is far more resilient than people think.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kerr said:


> How bad could the damage be stop start at a roundabout?


To answer your question, a lot of damage could be done. Go back in the archives and you will find a post from me having had two shunts in 48 hours, the second was a really stupid collision caused by my lack of attention and breaking my own rule of making an assumption, I went into the back of a really old Mondeo with my fairly new Mondeo, he was stationary at a t junction, started to pull away and changed his mind and put his brakes on, I thought he'd gone and was looking to my right and then bang, I couldn't have been doing more than five mph and completely stoved in the back of his car which I guess was a right off, doesn't take much.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

She doesn't have a brother haha


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

I never did find out how fast the guy that hit me at a set of lights was going!
But it did spin me around and take the tyre off the rim.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ooh nice Ex Vectra.
I got smacked by an idiot once.Ripped the back wheel clean off my car.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I've come close to doing exactly what the girl did. I stopped about an inch away from the astra van in front. To be fair you did the 'nice' thing - I would've taken it through the insurance.


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Might be worth advising your insurers of this non-fault accident and say your giving the third party the opportunity to pay. 

If you get messed around with getting the cash (as I did in similar circumstances) at least they have been notified, plus if the whiplash injuries take a week or two to manifest themselves you still have some redress. 

Colleague of mine had a similar low speed knock. He felt fine with no pain and did not think he suffered any whiplash due to the low speed and impact. Over a week later he noticed some bruising on his lower back (attributable to pressure from seat lumber support according to doctor) he ended up having an operation and a year of recovery.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd have probably done the same as you up until the point she mistakenly sent that text to you. Then I'd probably have gone through the insurance. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

My new ethos is this,NO good deed goes unpunished! Rules to live by lol.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

If she was in another accident only recently, she's clearly unsafe for the road. I would go through insurance. If it costs more, it might get her off the road. Someones life could be at risk with her on the roads!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Phil1971 said:


> Might be worth advising your insurers of this non-fault accident and say your giving the third party the opportunity to pay.
> 
> If you get messed around with getting the cash (as I did in similar circumstances) at least they have been notified, plus if the whiplash injuries take a week or two to manifest themselves you still have some redress.


Unless you're going through the insurance, I wouldn't let them know a thing. Even if you don't proceed with the claim, they'll note it on their system as an accident and it will then have to be disclosed when you renew.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

m1pui said:


> Unless you're going through the insurance, I wouldn't let them know a thing. Even if you don't proceed with the claim, they'll note it on their system as an accident and it will then have to be disclosed when you renew.


Yep.Everytime I renew I get the same question.How many claims irrespective of fault have I made in the last 5 years.


----------



## darren1229 (Jun 8, 2012)

^^^^^ very true. u get shafted either way! 

remember aswell, all claims have an effect on everyone, even if you dont make it yourself. i have never made a claim in 7 years of driving yet my insurance has went up past 2 years.....same car, more ncb, same house, year older....??? when i phoned and complained i got told..."everyone;'s insurance is going up due to the high number of insurance claims in the past previous years".....JOKE!!!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Simiar thing happened with my missus a couple of weeks ago only the other way round.

my lady went into the back of someone in slow moving traffic because she got distracted by a dog pulling at its lead on the pavement. My ladys fault completly. The other woman got out of her car and immediatly said that it needed to go through the insurance even though there was no visible damage on either car. They swapped details etc... at the roadside and went on their way. I went round my ladies house later that night and she was massivly shaken up about the whole thing. I tried to ring the woman she had hit to see if she was ok and to offer to pay for any damages but the woman didnt answer her phone. I then sent a nicely worded text saying that I hoped she was ok and that I would like to discuss what had happened with her and that I would cover the cost of any quote she got and add a bit extra to cover the inconvenience caused by it all.
No reply. I tried ringing her a number of times over the next few days but she didnt answer the phone and then one day my lady had a letter in the post explaining that this woman was claiming off her insurance. We have no idea what shes claiming or how much but it does my head in to think that something which could be sorted with a couple of hundred quid and a handshake is now going to turn into thousands of pounds and months of crap going through the insurance for her to claim.

My lady has now lost 4 years no claims for the sake of some woman claiming for invisible damage from a 5 mph bump.


----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

I'd say **** her. Go with the insurance to teach her a lesson.

She tried to shaft you. What you have to ask yourself is, if that text went to her dad, do you think he would have told the truth or covered to save his daughter?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Phil1971 said:


> Might be worth advising your insurers of this non-fault accident and say your giving the third party the opportunity to pay.


And watch your renewal double, don't do it.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

nudda said:


> If she was in another accident only recently, she's clearly unsafe for the road. I would go through insurance. If it costs more, it might get her off the road. Someones life could be at risk with her on the roads!


Very harsh bud considering we only know a story from the op.
If I was her I would consider your kind offer with caution regardless of premium worries. She doesn't know you (not suggesting you would do this for a minute) so how does she know you won't make a claim anyway! This happened to my dad. Paid an old guy off after the old boy slammed on at a pedestrian crossing with no one there and my dad rear ended him. Fast forward a lot and a claim is made against my dads insurance from a guy who bought the car off the old boy!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

how can someone claim for an accident that didnt happen when they owned the car?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

hoikey said:


> how can someone claim for an accident that didnt happen when they owned the car?


What you on about?


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Nanoman said:


> What you on about?


the post above mine.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

hoikey said:


> the post above mine.


Well spotted. Weird.


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

I think you did her a massive favour mate and you are a decent person for doing so. I think she should be reading this thread just so she know how lucky she is as most people would have not given her a chance like this.


----------

